# How early can a midwife hear babys heartbeat ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
I wonder if you could tel me whats the earliest a midwife can hear babys heartbeat with her doppler machine ?
I have my booking in appointment next when i will be 9+3 and i would love the reassurence of hearing the heartbeat , what are the chances ?
Thanks
Freespirit


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That would be very early, and I would think she would say no to trying, as it may be very difficult to find, and if she can't, it will cause llots of worry to you, when there is no reason to.  Usually its about 16 weeks when we first listen, sometimes you can hear earlier, but it does depend on which way the baby is lying and your build. I know its a long time waiting, but you will hear it soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

